# CCT 0.9.5 3x3x3 scramble "optimal cross"



## MichaelErskine (Feb 5, 2010)

What is the "optimal cross" checkbox option for in the CCT 0.9.5 3x3x3 scramble?


----------



## joey (Feb 5, 2010)

It shows a little popup, and gives the optimal cross for each colour.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 5, 2010)

Whoa! I shall have to use this feature - my cross is abysmal!


----------

